# Material Count. Please Help!



## inflexion (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello, I'm working on estimating the amount of materials I'm going to need and wondering if somebody could lend me some input. I've been taping for at least 5 years now but I haven't done a whole lot of estimating.

The houses are approximately 3500 Board Feet. 
I was wondering how many Boxes of Yellow and Green I will need for 3500 Board feet, and rolls of tape aswell.

I calculated I will need about 5200 1 1/4 Screws, does this seem anywhere in the ballpark?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't mean to be a smart a$$, but I'm curious as to why you figured out precisely how many screws you were going to need. Are you going to bill per individual screw? You're going to buy a case anyway, so you might as well charge the 50 bucks.

3 boxes of taping, 3 rolls of tape, 4 boxes of all-purpose, 3 boxes of finish. That's just ballpark though...I have no idea what your job looks like. I'm guessing the 3500 sq. ft. house has 600 ft. of bead (everything wraps)


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

inflexion said:


> Hello, I'm working on estimating the amount of materials I'm going to need and wondering if somebody could lend me some input. I've been taping for at least 5 years now but I haven't done a whole lot of estimating.
> 
> The houses are approximately 3500 Board Feet.
> I was wondering how many Boxes of Yellow and Green I will need for 3500 Board feet, and rolls of tape aswell.
> ...


If you're using Synko or Pro Roc both at 17kg you will need about 3 1/2 boxes per 1000sq of board. Four or 5 yellow and 5-7 blue should be pretty close depending on how much bead you have. I don't use green.


----------



## inflexion (Feb 28, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't mean to be a smart a$$, but I'm curious as to why you figured out precisely how many screws you were going to need. Are you going to bill per individual screw? You're going to buy a case anyway, so you might as well charge the 50 bucks.
> 
> 3 boxes of taping, 3 rolls of tape, 4 boxes of all-purpose, 3 boxes of finish. That's just ballpark though...I have no idea what your job looks like. I'm guessing the 3500 sq. ft. house has 600 ft. of bead (everything wraps)


No im not billing per individual screw, I figured it out as there's 98 sheets and I did an average of 40 screws per sheet because Im taking into account for 8's, 10's & 12's but its out of town work and there's 5 houses so I need to get my materials as accurate as possible, its a Standard reserve house, 8 Sticks of 8ft bead its a piece of cake really.

And its 3500 Board feet, 896 Sq feet.

Thanks Mudslinger 

Would A case of Synko tape be enough for one house?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Take 4 rolls with you and you should be fine.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

inflexion said:


> No im not billing per individual screw, I figured it out as there's 98 sheets and I did an average of 40 screws per sheet because Im taking into account for 8's, 10's & 12's but its out of town work and there's 5 houses so I need to get my materials as accurate as possible, its a Standard reserve house, 8 Sticks of 8ft bead its a piece of cake really.
> 
> And its 3500 Board feet, 896 Sq feet.
> 
> ...


8 sticks of 8'? Nice! What's a reserve house?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> 8 sticks of 8'? Nice! What's a reserve house?


 Native reserve. Average box house


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

They have reservations but they built anyway?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Just get several bags of quick set compound and get in and out in one day.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## inflexion (Feb 28, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Just get several bags of quick set compound and get in and out in one day.:whistling2::whistling2:


Haha Id love to but i'm gonna be taping behind a drywall crew I hired, if I had them all at once that would be perfect. New client with potential bigger jobs as well so I want a squeaky clean finish


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know what the mud is your referring to, but i'll give you the breakdown I use here. This is with usg or proform and running tools

if you use 250ft rolls of tape, it will tape 750sf of board pretty much exact...if you use 500ft rolls, double or 1500...a case will tape 15000sf of board

taping mud, rolling and glazing, will do 1000sf of board

finish I figure about 450 and bead I figure a bucket/box for every 200lf

texture (we do stomp or stomp knockdown here) 250sf/bucket


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i do about the same houses here. government homes . 800 sq ft.
the homes WE make the payments on. but there fast and easy.
[email protected] you have to own your land to apply for these loans.
and be dirt poor. the house cannot be foreclosed .
you make your payment, or you don't make your payment.
you keep your house. 

[ no i don't live in one ]


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

If you figure 1 bucket per 10-12 sheets that will get you taped/coated including normal amount of bead-- you get about 7 or 8 sticks of bead out of a bucket - Bill from Indy is about as precise as you can get with his #s


----------

